# Anyone Know Anything About These Generators?



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Posted this on the SR forum, as well.

http://www.oldstylelisters.com/lister-generator.html


----------



## mohillbilly (Mar 24, 2005)

I have been looking into getting a listeroid set up for a few years.......I have many bookmarks to many sites on these engines and the generators that go with them.

They are an engine design based off of a 60 year old engine originally built by the lister company of England, Currently the engines are built by a few companies out of India. Overall, the design is simple reliable and easy to maintain. People use them for primary power, backup power, to heat their water, etc. thye run on veggie oil, diesle, tranny fluid, motor oil, basically anything with a BTU value and will flow through the injector system I will post you some links to these engines shortly.


----------



## mohillbilly (Mar 24, 2005)

THis is one of the best sites ever dealing with these engines,,,,,
http://www.utterpower.com/

And some others I have talked to or emailed or checked out
http://members.aol.com/westernstar66/indianlisters.html
http://www.oldstylelisters.com/
http://www.otherpower.com/fuking.htm
http://www.cybernet1.com/mcquaid/GenSets.htm
http://www.f1-rocketboy.com/lister.html

I WILL get one of these someday!!!!!!!!


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Thankyou!


----------



## Jackpine Savage (Jul 4, 2002)

There is a forum that discusses mostly lister(oid)s: http://listerengine.com/smf/index.php 

Lots of good information there. You may want to do some searches on there regarding "oldstylelisters". 

There are some problems with the Indian engines. The quality control over there is non existant. People are finding casting sand, etc. It's not a bad idea to rebuild them before you start them up.

Some of the importers stopped importing due to new EPA regulations, it seems others kept them coming. 

I bought a 6/1 from http://www.listeroids.com/ . It is a slightly updated style from the old listers. The owner has EPA certified several models of the engines and is getting ready to import again.


----------



## Jackpine Savage (Jul 4, 2002)

I should add, my 6/1 is still in the crate, it will be a winter project. So all I know right now is what I have read.


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

yeah, i've got a 16hp one cylinder pulling a 1800 rpm generator...i'm happy with it. i built the rig i have. be warned the listers jump plenty bad, you will need a good frame/foundation.


----------



## afrikaner (Sep 5, 2005)

We had a lister on the farm when I was growing up. I think we stopped it twice in 3 years. They will pretty much keep going as long as you feed them diesel and oil. Low speed makes for a long life!
If you can find one in good shape, rebuild it and get a generator head for it. As mentioned, they jump a bit, but once anchored, they will put you to sleep with their slow thump.
Nothing like the mellow sound of a lister and African night noises in the background.


----------



## Terrco (Oct 17, 2006)

Back in my oilfield days 70's -80's), we ran these Listers for days. These engines are virtually indestructable. I've heard they were getting quite pricey, so Kubota may be an alternative. As for the generator portion, I don't have a clue.


----------



## arbutus (Jun 8, 2006)

My neighbor bought a listeroid and a gen head. The listeroid needs to be torn apart and rebuilt before running it. After that he put it on a (large) square tube steel frame that holds 40 gallons of fuel, removed the existing fuel tank (it turns rusty real fast), tested it, and moved it out to pasture with about 40 other generators that he has.


----------

